# Shipping Company



## Ron Jon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a good shipping company to move some bits from the UK to Dubai. We don't have enough for a whole container, probably less than half. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Make sure it's a company that delivers to your door in Dubai - you'll end up paying loads in import taxes and going crazy through bureaucracy if you have to bring it through the port yourself. We used Doree Bonner International who turned out to be cheap and reliable and whom I would recommend highly.


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

hi ~ can I reverse that Q a bit> 
I need to get half my apartment from Dubai to Stuttgart for a 6 month contract... does anyone know who I can use? Been looking at Aramex!!!
got to get this all done in next 2 weeks! 
help!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Again, the packing firm that dealt with the Dubai end of our delivery were good - Ahmed Saleh Packing. They will have contacts in other countries who will deal with the other end.
Ahmed Saleh Packing


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Ron Jon said:


> I'm looking for a good shipping company to move some bits from the UK to Dubai. We don't have enough for a whole container, probably less than half. Any suggestions?


We used Pickfords, they were the cheapest (but not by much) and their uk packing and customer service at both ends was great. Consignment arrived on time too - we had about 1/3 of a container.


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there we are moving in summer and I've just had 2 quotes. Pickfords and GB Liners. Both great, quoted for moving 500 ish cubic feet - based on sharing a container. They have been really thorough and professional so far. They came out when they said they would and paperwork very detailed and thorough. No stone left unturned and no hidden surprises - very honest quotes! 
Like said before get a quote for door to door. Good luck.


----------

